
There's more than one way to exploit the commons - ashitlerferad
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/41085.html
======
voltagex_
[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=819724](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=819724) is a bit scary.

